# شريط(لغيرك ممنوع اللمس)لـ فاديا بزى ونخبه من المرنمينCdQ 128 Kbps



## BeBo0o0o (6 مايو 2009)

وســــــــــــــعولى عشــــــان جبتلــــكوا
 شــــــــــريـــــط(لغيــــــرك ممنــــوع اللمــــس)
 لـــــفاديا بـــــــــزى ونخبـــــــــه مـــــــن المــــرنمين






 
 




 Quality : CdQ 128 Kbps 
 Format : Mp3
 Size : 44MB






Track_1
عايــــز اعيـــش
ترنــــيــم: فاديا بزى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nm5zzyjnwzq





Track_2
لاله خلاصـــــي
ترنــــيــم: نخبه من المرنمين
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nm5zzyjnwzq
 




Track_3
عــــال عـــــال
ترنــــيــم: *زياد  شحاته*
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3mgdzidz0to
 




Track_4
راعــــــي جميـــــل
ترنــــيــم: *فيفيان  السودانيه*
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ztgddnwlz5h
 




Track_5
جـــــــاي وعــــــارف
ترنــــيــم: نخبه من المرنمين
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yzmuyktmtn3
 




Track_6
الهنـــــــا عظيــــــم
ترنــــيــم: نخبه من المرنمين
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wizuhzmxt3z





Track_7
ما تسبنيــــــــــش
ترنــــيــم: *ايرينى  ومنال*
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wgm1zvi1cdu
 




Track_8
ميــــــن زيـــــــــــك
ترنــــيــم: نخبه من المرنمين
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?hn3j4nntdwu
 




Track_9
مخطـــــوطـــــــة عمـــري
ترنــــيــم: نخبه من المرنمين
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?z2wmjouee0i
 




Track_10
مرفوعيـــــن دايمـــــا بالهنـــا
ترنــــيــم: فاديا بزى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?il2nnzdmniu
 






 
* لتحميل الشريط كامل بمساحة 38 ميجا *





http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kejmetzk22o
 
 +++
 اذكـــرونى فـى صــــــلواتكـــم
 +++

 +++BeBo0o+++

 ياجماعه الشريط ملوش حل بجد يارب يعجبكــــــــــــــــــو بس انا متاكد انو هيعجبكو اوى وباذن يســوع تنالوا منو البركه
 +++امـــــــــــــين+++
 ومستنــــــــــــــــى اسمــــــــــــــــــــــــع ردودكـــــــــــو ورائيـــــــــــــكو






 
 "إن كان قد اعجبك موضوعي ... ضع رداً كــتقييماً لمجهودي"

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: وسعولى عشان جبتلكوا شريط(لغيرك ممنوع اللمس)لـ فاديا بزى ونخبه من المرنمينCdQ 128 Kbps*

مجهود رااااااااااائع يا بيبو 

شكرا على الشريط 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: وسعولى عشان جبتلكوا شريط(لغيرك ممنوع اللمس)لـ فاديا بزى ونخبه من المرنمينCdQ 128 Kbps*

مريسى حبيبى على ردك والرب يباركك ويحافظ عليك
+++اميــــن+++​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: وسعولى عشان جبتلكوا شريط(لغيرك ممنوع اللمس)لـ فاديا بزى ونخبه من المرنمينCdQ 128 Kbps*


شكرا على الشريط بيبو

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## BeBo0o0o (7 مايو 2009)

ويباركك ايضا​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا يابيبو علي الترانيم
حاري التحميل​


----------



## salwa msiha (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا على شريط الترانيم سلوى


----------



## ayman adwar (8 مايو 2009)

مجهود رااااااااااائع يا بيبو 

شكرا على الشريط 

ربنا يبارك حيات


----------



## ayman adwar (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الترانيم بس مش عارف احمل اى ترنيمة


----------



## اني بل (8 مايو 2009)

ممنونة على الشريط الرائع والمعزي ...


----------



## farafiro (13 سبتمبر 2009)

يا جماعه متأكدين من التحميل

اللينك بتاع الترنيمه التانيه زي الأولي - يا ريت تعدله


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شريط مميز جداا


جارى تحميله



شكرا جدا

الرب يباركك حياه وخدمه


ننتظر المزيد​


----------



## medo_2010200 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على تعبك وربنا يعوضك​


----------



## bedooooosm (3 يناير 2011)

thankessssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## كيرو ابن الملك (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا يابيبو على الترانيم


----------



## naro_lovely (7 يناير 2011)

*merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii​*


----------



## KoKo AyouB 14 (8 يناير 2011)

جميلــــ جدا 
الف شكر ليك 
​


----------



## mrvero (27 يناير 2011)

خطير و جميل جدا


----------



## minatharwat (15 فبراير 2011)

thanks alot, pls fix the second link it's the same as the first one


----------

